# Photobucket Test



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## YG420 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## daveb (Jul 4, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


>




Rick passed the test.

I shot a deer once in a cotton field like that. It ran 150 - 200 yds. Was not hard to find:cool2:

My beloved "Dropbox" has recently improved and I can't use it anymore. But the Android app is the easy button.


----------



## YG420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Did my pic work? I can see it on my laptop and iphone


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)

YG420 said:


> Did my pic work? I can see it on my laptop and iphone



I can see it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)

daveb said:


> Rick passed the test.
> 
> I shot a deer once in a cotton field like that. It ran 150 - 200 yds. Was not hard to find:cool2:
> 
> My beloved "Dropbox" has recently improved and I can't use it anymore. But the Android app is the easy button.



I was testing to see if I could still reference a pic as a non-paying member of Photobucket. So far, so good.

That pic was taken in LA (Lower Alabama) just north of the Alabama-Florida line.


----------



## YG420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Cool thanks Rick!


----------



## daveb (Jul 4, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> That pic was taken in LA (Lower Alabama) just north of the Alabama-Florida line.



Deer was between Brewton and Andalusia. Definitely LA. Nice looking pic.


----------



## OneStaple (Jul 4, 2017)

Can anyone elaborate on what changed at Photobucket and who is affected?

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 4, 2017)

No idea but from the App which is what I use exclusively for PB & KKF, it won't even let me open a picture without that stupid gauge picture and upgrade ransom. How did you guys get around that?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 4, 2017)

It's kinda taken the wind out of my sails a bit. A lot of my contribution to and enjoyment of the forum is aided by photographs which would be incredibly onerous or impossible to relink to Flickr


----------



## YG420 (Jul 4, 2017)

I think I paid to remove the ads on the iphone app when I first signed up a while back, maybe thats the reason? I posted that cleaver pic from chrome on a pc fwiw.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)

I've never paid Photobucket a cent, but they just changed the Terms of Service so perhaps they just haven't gotten around to making it impossible for me to post using a link.


----------



## krx927 (Jul 5, 2017)

Let's see if my pics are working






For me it looks fine. Can you see it?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 5, 2017)

krx927 said:


> Let's see if my pics are working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Looks great.


----------



## krx927 (Jul 5, 2017)

So for some of us it is working and for others it is not. I am reading similar also on other forums.

How to know what is the rule?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 5, 2017)

Hmmmm perhaps we've made enough noise


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 5, 2017)

Stink. Nevermind


----------



## krx927 (Jul 5, 2017)

I was just reading on another forum that there is a Chrome addon that helps:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...gj?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog

It is working for me! Do not forget to clear your browser cache (at least for images) after installation.


----------



## foody518 (Jul 5, 2017)

Let me know if yall can see this 
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae69/foody518/Mobile Uploads/20170406_181246.jpg~original


----------



## valgard (Jul 5, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Let me know if yall can see this
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae69/foody518/Mobile Uploads/20170406_181246.jpg~original



had to click and took a while to load but could see the pic


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 5, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Let me know if yall can see this
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae69/foody518/Mobile Uploads/20170406_181246.jpg~original



I can follow the link, but the image does not display within the post, probably because the image tags are missing.


----------



## foody518 (Jul 5, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I can follow the link, but the image does not display within the post, probably because the image tags are missing.



Thanks Rick (and Carlos). I have had little success with getting photos to show up in the post if using a web URL vs direct file upload to KKF


----------



## mark76 (Jul 6, 2017)

What changed at Photobucket is that they don't allow you to embed images on other sites unless you pay them $400 (!!!). This change didn't/doesn't happen overnight, so at this moment it may still work for some people and not for others. Photobucket also got some minor other overhauls.

I thinks imgur.com and tinypic.com are very good alternatives.


----------



## Marek07 (Jul 6, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Let me know if yall can see this
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae69/foody518/Mobile Uploads/20170406_181246.jpg~original


Late to the party but the link displays just fine. No Chrome mods required.


----------



## OneStaple (Aug 24, 2017)

Just testing whether my pictures are coming out from google drive...

Take two...

Take three with vgy...


----------

